# You know your significant other understands you when.....



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

This was suggested by Badazzbrute when I commented on the fact that his wife made him a quadding cake for his birthday (see ATV Media). He thought it may be interesting to see what everyone has to say.

Let's hear it boys & girls.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Everyone in my family is into quading, so this would be something I'd expect to see at any of our parties. I've gotten a couple diff cakes with 4x4 trucks, jeeps, or hunting themes so far but no one has had an idea that cool yet. I especially like the way the fourwheeler is in deep mud.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

*You know your significant other understands you when.....* 

You come in from working on your Quad at 2:00AM...and the doors AREN'T locked...hehe


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

When she lets you ride anytime you want to and doesn't complain about it....unless you break something and go spending more money than you actually have to to upgrade...LOL!!!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I get stuff for my Jeep or 4 wheeler for my birthday and Christmas... and she has a MIMB sticker on the back window of her car... :rockn:


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

when your wife and your daughter both encourage you to do things like this, (listen to my 3 yr old daughter in the background)


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

When she buys you the majority of your goodies, brute and majority of upgrades, wants her own brute, no 650 has to be a 750. Has her own MIMB swag, already knows what upgrades she wants for her brute... Etc... the list goes on and on...


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

When ya'll go refrigerator shopping and she lets you come home with a new big screen instead ....:rockn:


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

When you put an atv through the back window of your new truck and SHE pays to have it fixed.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

When the Brute goes in the garage before her car......... 







In the middle of the winter.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

KMK you hit that one right. my wife has a new Benz and it sits outside so the Bruit has room LOL, LMAO.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

badazzbrute said:


> When she buys you the majority of your goodies, brute and majority of upgrades, wants her own brute, no 650 has to be a 750. Has her own MIMB swag, already knows what upgrades she wants for her brute... Etc... the list goes on and on...


Rub it in :nutkick:. LOL (seriously though, she got a single sister vacationing in Ontario?)........what?....it could happen.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

badazzbrute said:


> When she buys you the majority of your goodies, brute and majority of upgrades, wants her own brute, no 650 has to be a 750. Has her own MIMB swag, already knows what upgrades she wants for her brute... Etc... the list goes on and on...


Someone pinch him.......

That woman does not exist.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

I dunno, I think us canuck boys are getting screwed over, by the sounds of it them southern girls are just as into mudding as we are, why cant we find some ladies like that up here in the great white north? ( I know big D they do exist, but are slim pickings)


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

BigIzzy said:


> I dunno, I think us canuck boys are getting screwed over


I wish!!


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Mine don't, just tells me I'm retarded lol


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

countryboy, You & I are in the same boat. She thinks I'm an idiot.:haha:


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

well i posted this earlier this year but i did get new rims and tires for MOTHERS DAY


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

joemel said:


> well i posted this earlier this year but i did get new rims and tires for MOTHERS DAY


 :rockn: THAT'S WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT!! LOL


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I haven't known my significant other long enough to know if he understands me, besides do you guys ever REALLY understand women??

I know my kids understand me though. When I see a truck hauling quads and we're not going out, I get a pat on the back and a "it's okay Mom, you'll be out there soon"


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Big D said:


> I haven't known my significant other long enough to know if he understands me, besides do you guys ever REALLY understand women??
> 
> I know my kids understand me though. When I see a truck hauling quads and we're not going out, I get a pat on the back and a "it's okay Mom, you'll be out there soon"


Thats so sweet... Gotcha some good kids there... And by the way, no, we don't ever completely understand women... Mine used to say, EWWWW play in the mud, we're supposed to be grown ups... Look at her now... It only took one ride for her to get hooked... First, it was like " we got to get you a bigger bike". Now it is " We have got to get me a BRUTE, Damon"... Early next year, she is getting one...


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I thought I'd bump this again since you guys are posting pictures of your mud-lovin' women.


----------



## TxMudGurl (Nov 17, 2010)

Mine never understands me. I learned after the first 6 months it was a lost cause to try and get him to. I just roll with it.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Mine just tells me go ahead because i know your going to do it anyway... haha Im so glad she is like that. For guys that there women wont let them do stuff a little advise Dont do anything too crazy for them because then they will expect it the next time. Just be nice and clean up a little and they will be happy.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

brute21 said:


> For guys that there women wont let them do stuff a little advise Dont do anything too crazy for them because then they will expect it the next time.


I have some different advice for guys in that situation, grow a pair and do as you dam well please. If you want to take her feeling into consideration, that's fine because it's your choice but it sure as hell isn't mandatory.


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog (Oct 7, 2010)

my wife rides with me.. she don't do the mud part but a clean trail is her cup of tea..


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Mine doesn't understand, lol, but she likes to go though


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> I have some different advice for guys in that situation, grow a pair and do as you dam well please. If you want to take her feeling into consideration, that's fine because it's your choice but it sure as hell isn't mandatory.


Hey Bruin
I was all set for a rebuttal, but then I thought you'd just delete my comments because you dam well felt like it....even though, as a moderator it's your choice and isn't mandatory.

Oh man I deleted the winky face when I edited this :-(


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Big D said:


> Hey Bruin
> I was all set for a rebuttal, but then I thought you'd just delete my comments because you dam well felt like it....even though, as a moderator it's your choice and isn't mandatory.
> 
> Oh man I deleted the winky face when I edited this :-(


I put that there just for you D. I knew this was your thread and you'd be checking it purdy regular.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I know...and I didn't want to let you down.

You have to be careful though. I was 'this close" to pm-ing MsSweet to find out the truth about that. We girls gotta stick together you know


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 9, 2009)

I recently had one but we had to divide and conquer. Someone has to sit on the top of the mud hole. She is already tryin to figure out how to kick my ***. And starts threads like this one here...lol


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Rozzy said:


> I recently had one but we had to divide and conquer. Someone has to sit on the top of the mud hole. She is already tryin to figure out how to kick my ***. And starts threads like this one here...lol


Hey....I just said we were too new to know each other well (when I wrote that in Aug). I think we know each other pretty well now and yeah, I think you understand me. Kick your azz? Never. Well.....maybe if you teach me how to water wheelie, then I could give you some competition. You're a good guy Rozzy and we'll be friends until the end....I'm sure of it.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

If mine figures me out, I'm leavin'!


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

*My Daddy gave me to bits of advice I will share*

1. A Happy wife is a happy life......

2. Start Small cause big only gets bigger.:booty:

PS. 5 years happily married.... 15 years total


----------



## TxMudGurl (Nov 17, 2010)

Robo your daddy was a wise man!!


----------

